# Does the "Big Lake Erie"



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have fished Erie many of times, and I know it's nowhere near the Ohio, but where's the correlation between the two? The northern walleye guys are doing good, that's for true, but the saugers should follow a same suit right? I know they are a riverine fish, and tend to be adapt to current, but goodness where they be? I've exhausted my "spots". Did the river change that much this year, or am I not thinking outside the box enough? I guess I'm irritated because of a slow season, I fish the mouth and the innards of the Shawnee State marina almost everyday as well Dave! Call it a vent, but am I gonna have to resort to night fishin' the shallows just like the bank fisherman throwing HJ's and X-Raps?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think there's a correlation, except maybe the spawning period. Completely different worlds. Yeah, the shallows can be good. If you're in a boat try 6-12 feet of water with a blade bait at night. You'll pick up some wipers and drum as well.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

I spend alot of my time on the river this year has been a very tough one .. Im waiting for them to show back up and Keep trying ..Bioligist sent a email to a guy in the Pike Island section its a good read explaining this years situation...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thompy04 said:


> *but* the saugers *should* follow a same suit right? I know they are a riverine fish, and tend to be adapt to current, but goodness where they be? I've exhausted my "spots". Did the river change that much this year, or am I not thinking outside the box enough? I guess I'm irritated because of a slow season, I fish the mouth and the innards of the Shawnee State marina almost everyday as well Dave! Call it a vent, but *am I gonna have to resort to night fishin' the shallows just like the bank fisherman throwing HJ's and X-Raps?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HUH? No Pics!
I'll try again
The first & last pics were from November.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I knew a few of those fish...


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great photos! My skillet called, said she missed those gals.


----------



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

I remember a few years ago when Lake Erie became clearer walleye fisherman had to change tactics from using an Erie Dearie to a worm harness or Lindy type spinner. Last the Ohio was the clearest I've seen it, maybe need to change our methods as well but then again maybe the WV, OH & KY biologist of the Natural Resource Div or the EPA needs to check the water quality to make sure not all those new shale wells are dumping waste water in the OH while no ones looking.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jim Silvania said:


> maybe the WV, OH & KY biologist of the Natural Resource Div or the EPA needs to check the water quality .



Ya Jim,,,, I've been thinking ABOUT the same thing. 
Nobody, that I know, have seen any floaters,,,, and the fish what we do catch, look VERY healthy.
I'm NOT going to get too worried till the END OF MARCH.

I'll have to check around and see if Pa, Ohio or WV has done, OR PLANS to do a creel check, up around the Pa/Ohio borders.???
SOMEONE posted about seeing a creel check being done below Pike,,, but I haven't seen any results.


----------

